# Sleep Apnea/Heart Disease Link



## Observer (May 22, 2007)

We already have a thread, started by Cat and found here, about the link between sleep apnea and diabetes. 

Now, says a just released study cited here, we find that there is a link to heart disease as well. It seems that the body’s “fight or fight” mechanism can be overstimulated by apnea associated breathing difficulty, leading to release of all kinds of stressors into the blood stream. The risk of heart problems is increased 30% as a result.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 23, 2007)

you should also know that untreated sleep apnea can lead to pulmonary hypertension too...who knew???


----------

